# Sentinel node injection



## prabha (Apr 2, 2009)

"1 millicurie of unfiltered technetium sulfur colloid in    4 cc
was injected at the 12 and 6 o'clock positions around the areola
of the left and right breast"


For the above procedure,can we code CPT 78195 once or twice with 59 mod(78195
78195-59),since it is done bilaterally.


----------



## elamathi (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Prabha,

We can code only 38792 only once bcoz there is no imaging performed to code 78195

Elamathi CPC


----------

